# Tile Saw RPM's



## trussme (Jan 18, 2013)

My Question......

When you go out and buy that new tile saw, are you looking at maximum rpm's or are you looking at HP. 

I ask this only because I have rented, bought saw's in the past that just stall out while cutting 24" porcelain tile. We have to go sooooo slow to get the cut we want, that it takes WAY to long. And yes, I have a Alpha blade that was very expensive.

So I ask, are you looking just at HP or rpm's. All the saws I have are 2600 to 3300 rpm's. The dewalt saw (I don't want that saw) has 6000 rpm's


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Often If the saw is very slow going on porcelain it is because the blade is crazed (the diamond is worn down but the binder in place preventing new diamond from engaging) The answer is to dress the blade, 


I mention this because the HP vs RPM question does not address the problems you have been dealing with.


----------



## trussme (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for helping me understand. What are you putting on the blade? Water is moving all dust / debris away from the cut........


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I've used some soft ceramic tile or even brick to dress the blade (knock off the crazing)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

TimelessQuality said:


> I've used some soft ceramic tile or even brick to dress the blade (knock off the crazing)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Piece of CMU works great.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Dressing block:

http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Diamond-Blade-Dressing-Stone

Also make sure that your depth is set correctly.


----------



## trussme (Jan 18, 2013)

Old timer told me to use a cinder block, just as the poster above stated.

I bought an IMER saw today.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Which model?


----------



## trussme (Jan 18, 2013)

Not the top of the line....but It has the upgraded motor and laser (I did not buy because of laser). Then I bought the Alpha 10" Porcellana blade.

COMBI 250VA 10inch


----------

